
From Oct 1, 2021, you will need a REAL ID-compliant license to fly in the USA - edward
https://www.tsa.gov/real-id
======
floatingatoll
The 'new's here is that the deadline was pushed a year further out due to
Covid.

------
joezydeco
_" Is a passport my only other option if my driver's license or state ID is
not acceptable?

No. TSA accepts and will continue to accept other forms of identity
documents"_

[https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification](https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification)

Misleading title.

~~~
thoraway1010
Having tried to fly with the TSA TWIC card - which ironically is issued by TSA
and required endless hoop jumping to get including biometrics, TSA denied it
as a valid ID. I had to use my regular DL.

I've always wondered if the agent was clueless or just govt as a whole - why
issue these worthless IDs if your own agency can't use them.

~~~
thephyber
> I've always wondered if the agent was clueless or just govt as a whole

yes.

Neither of them have an incentive to do better.

~~~
thoraway1010
On problem - the software / template they used was so unprofessional looking I
wouldn't be suprised if a fake version looked better than the real thing.

[http://3kbo302xo3lg2i1rj8450xje-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-c...](http://3kbo302xo3lg2i1rj8450xje-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/03/TWIC.jpg)

Is an example. The photo alignment here is how mine was / lettering etc.

------
ZacharyPitts
Oregon does not even have REAL ID compliant driver's licenses. In theory,
"Oregon will begin issuing Real ID cards on July 6, 2020.":
[https://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/Pages/Real_ID.aspx](https://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/Pages/Real_ID.aspx).
But I suspect that with the DMV being mostly unavailable for nearly 3 months
now, even that will not be happening quickly.

Thus, anyone from Oregon without a passport will not be able to fly?

~~~
3JPLW
That's likely a part of the extension, I'm sure.

------
windthrown
I'll believe it when I see it. They have been continuously setting and
extending that deadline since 2014.

~~~
kevindong
The original deadline was May 11, 2008. The implementation timeline of Real ID
has been long to say the least.

------
FireBeyond
What annoys me about this is that even the TSA is being coy about things.

> Adult passengers 18 and over must show valid identification at the airport
> checkpoint in order to travel.

No. What is happening here is "must show proof of residency/citizenship, or
definitive exclusionary proof (foreign passport with tourist visa, etc.".

Apropos of the validity of the argument of "should undocumented
people/immigrants be required to prove residency to travel domestically",
which is and can be a separate debate, couching it behind "some states IDs
don't meet federal requirements" is disingenuous.

------
hangonhn
In case anyone else has Global Entry, the Global Entry ID card is Real ID
compliant.

~~~
toomuchtodo
In what case would you use the Global Entry ID card over a passport?

EDIT: Thanks for the replies everyone, TIL! Will have to see if TSA can use my
GE ID card to lookup my boarding pass (like they can do with a driver's
license, passport, or DoD CAC) next time I fly.

~~~
sephamorr
My global entry card conveniently fits in my wallet, unlike my passport which
is otherwise not needed for US domestic travel.

------
oblio
I'm not American, but I really don't understand Americans.

Have a single, universal national ID. Issue it for free, or for a low fee
($5). Have town halls issue it to everyone.

How hard can it be? Almost every country in the world has it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identity_document](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identity_document)

~~~
phillc73
The Wikipedia page you linked to disagrees with your assertion that almost
every country in the world has it.

"In many countries – especially English-speaking countries such as Australia,
Canada, Ireland, New Zealand, the United Kingdom, and the United States –
there are no government-issued compulsory identity cards for all citizens."

~~~
haunter
So it's pretty much the common law countries vs the rest

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_law#/media/File:Map_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_law#/media/File:Map_of_the_Legal_systems_of_the_world_\(en\).png)

------
ADent
“In the event you arrive at the airport without valid identification, because
it is lost or at home, you may still be allowed to fly.”

From [https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification](https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification)

From my pre-RealID experiences grannies in wheel chairs will get a reminder to
get a State ID and able bodied middle age folks will get the third degree
while they grill you with data from some databases (When was the last date you
entered the country? On which flight? Etc)

------
atlasunshrugged
I really hope we can use REAL-ID and make a push for e-ID similar to what
Estonia and many other govts have and use it as the cornerstone of online
accessible government systems and eventually towards replacing social security
numbers

~~~
akmarinov
I thought the whole point of americans not having anything like an identity
card, is that they don’t want to be tracked by the government, freedoms,
liberties and all that.

Getting an e-ID will be very much against that.

~~~
thephyber
In practice, we already suffer all of the surveillance, usability, and
identity theft downsides with none of the additional upsides of being able to
digitally sign contracts.

There are always tons of Americans who claim they don't want to give the
government more "power", but misunderstand that it already has this power. An
e-ID would just make the experience of dealing with the government less of a
hassle.

This does skip over the fact that the US government is terrible at
procurement, so the RFP would likely have bad requirements and the contract
would likely be one large waterfall iteration and inevitably be way late and
over budget.

~~~
sneak
There is not much that a national-ID-based cryptographic contract signature
provides over a standard "electronic signature" today, other than the ability
to discriminate against undocumented immigrants.

~~~
thephyber
> provides over a standard "electronic signature" today

What is that standard, praytell?

Can you use Docusign to buy a house (maybe), pay your taxes (no) and open a
banking account (no). There are thousands of IAM silos, not one "standard".

I'm not interested in holding back progress on government efficiency or
preventing identity theft in an increasingly online world because the two big
political parties have irreconcilable differences about a wedge issue.

------
Animats
Slipped yet another year. It was supposed to take effect October 1, 2020.

